# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Προβλημα με καμερα CCTV και αντιμετωπηση σερβις απο τη εταιρια πωλησης

## DJman

Καλησπερα.Ειχα αγορασει πριν καιρο μια καμερα απο γνωση εταιρια (πολλα χρονια στο χωρο) και απο την αρχη ειχε προβλημα με τα χρωματα(η τουλαχιστων ετσι νομιζω). Η καμερα ειναι αυτη  http://shopday.gr/index.php?main_pag...3#.UpNMQOJbwlQ (φυσικα δεν ειναι απο αυτο το καταστημα) γιατι απο εκει που την αγορασα δεν υπαρχει το μοντελο πια.
Την στελνω στο σερβις κανει 3 εβδομαδες και μου λενε επισκευαστηκε.Την πειρα και παλι τα ιδια. Αυτο εγινε πριν 6 μηνες μετα δεν ειχα χρονο να ασχοληθω και την αφησα στην ακρη.Τωρα που βρηκα χρονο να ξαναμιλησω με το σερβις μου λενε οτι ο φακος δεν ειναι και τοσο καλος και να μην περιμενω καλη ποιοητα ... 
το προβλημα της καμερας ειναι οτι τα βλεπω ολα πρασινοπα και το βραδυ παροολο που εχει IR μαυριζει εντελως και φαινονται μονο το φως του κηπου που ειναι πολυ δυνατο.Βαζω και τις αναλογες εικονες


Εχει προβλημα τελικα? τι λετε?

----------


## ggr

Αν απο την αρχη εδειχνε ετσι τοτε ισως και να φταιει η καμερα. Αλλωστε δεν μπορουμε να περιμενουμε ποιοτητα εικονας με καμερα των 19 Ε

----------


## stinger

ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα με μια καμερα που ειχα φερει απο εξωτερικο..τελικα την αφησα στην ακρη διοτι δεν εφταιγε ο φακος αλλα το κυκλωμα οδηγησης του φακου με τα χαμηλης ποιοτητας υλικα που βαζουν...

----------


## ggr

Το γεγονος και μονο οτι το αισθητηριο αυτης της καμερας ειναι CMOS αντι CCD, λεει πολλα.

----------


## crown

οτι δινειs περνειs...δεν ειναι δυνατον να ασχολουμεθα εδω μεσα μα μια καμερα με φακο ccd ελεοs πια

----------


## picdev

γιατί δεν υπάρχουν dslr με cmos αισθητήρες ? τι σχέση έχει το είδος του αισθητήρα με τη ποιότητα?

----------


## ggr

Στις καμερες CCTV γενικα, cmos αισθητηρια χρησιμοποιουν συνηθως οι πιο φτηνες.

----------


## jomor

εγώ πάντως με φθηνιάρικες κάμερες (ακόμα και των 8 ευρω) τόσο χάλια εικόνα δεν έχω πάρει. Επειτα η χαμηλη τιμή δεν δικαιολογεί την συμπεριφορά του καταστήματος. "Επισκευάστηκε" σημαίνει ότι δεχτηκαν ότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα και με κάποιο τρόπο το έλυσαν, μόνο που εκ του αποτελέσματος φάνηκε ότι δεν έκαναν απολύτως τίποτα.

----------


## setes

H cmos τεχνολογία είναι πιο φθηνή αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει κάποια πλεονεκτήματα έναντι της ccd.
Στο παρακατω βιντεο παντως βλεπουμε τα μειονεκτήματα της cmos

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DB740lEkEkg

----------


## plouf

για να τη δοκιμασεις βαλτη σε καλο φως ημερας ΧΩΡΙΣ να πεφτει πανω της αντιλια η ηλιος !

συμφωνων οτι το, ψεμα ουσιαστικα, "επισκευαστικε" ειναι το μονο μεπτο στην υποθεση

----------


## tao

> Καλησπερα.Ειχα αγορασει πριν καιρο μια καμερα απο γνωση εταιρια (πολλα χρονια στο χωρο) και απο την αρχη ειχε προβλημα με τα χρωματα(η τουλαχιστων ετσι νομιζω). Η καμερα ειναι αυτη  http://shopday.gr/index.php?main_pag...3#.UpNMQOJbwlQ (φυσικα δεν ειναι απο αυτο το καταστημα) γιατι απο εκει που την αγορασα δεν υπαρχει το μοντελο πια.
> Την στελνω στο σερβις κανει 3 εβδομαδες και μου λενε επισκευαστηκε.Την πειρα και παλι τα ιδια. Αυτο εγινε πριν 6 μηνες μετα δεν ειχα χρονο να ασχοληθω και την αφησα στην ακρη.Τωρα που βρηκα χρονο να ξαναμιλησω με το σερβις μου λενε οτι ο φακος δεν ειναι και τοσο καλος και να μην περιμενω καλη ποιοητα ... 
> το προβλημα της καμερας ειναι οτι τα βλεπω ολα πρασινοπα και το βραδυ παροολο που εχει IR μαυριζει εντελως και φαινονται μονο το φως του κηπου που ειναι πολυ δυνατο.Βαζω και τις αναλογες εικονες
> 
> 
> Εχει προβλημα τελικα? τι λετε?



Φίλε μου είναι χαλασμένη η κάμερα πρέπει να σου την αλλάξουννα το αποτίσεις από το service

----------


## DJman

> οτι δινειs περνειs...δεν ειναι δυνατον να ασχολουμεθα εδω μεσα μα μια καμερα με φακο ccd ελεοs πια



@crown Εσενα ποιος σου ειπε να ασχοληθεις?? ή μαλλον αφου δεν θελεις να ασχοληθεις γιατι γραφεις?? οπως βλεπεις πολυς κοσμος και θελει και μπορει να μου απαντησει





> εγώ πάντως με φθηνιάρικες κάμερες (ακόμα και των 8 ευρω) τόσο χάλια εικόνα δεν έχω πάρει. Επειτα η χαμηλη τιμή δεν δικαιολογεί την συμπεριφορά του καταστήματος. "Επισκευάστηκε" σημαίνει ότι δεχτηκαν ότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα και με κάποιο τρόπο το έλυσαν, μόνο που εκ του αποτελέσματος φάνηκε ότι δεν έκαναν απολύτως τίποτα.



Ειχε πεσει τυχαια στα χερια μου μια πιο φθηνη και λειτουργουσε καλυτερα....





> για να τη δοκιμασεις βαλτη σε καλο φως ημερας ΧΩΡΙΣ να πεφτει πανω της αντιλια η ηλιος !
> 
> συμφωνων οτι το, ψεμα ουσιαστικα, "επισκευαστικε" ειναι το μονο μεπτο στην υποθεση



Η αληθεια ειναι οτι μεσα στο σπιτι λειτουργει μετριος προς κανονικα.Ισως λιγο καποια χρωματα να μην φαινονται καλα αλλα αυτο οφλειλετε σε χαμηλη φωτεινοτητα του χορου. Εξω ομως εχει την εικονα που βλεπετε...

----------


## moutoulos

Παίζει να είναι Night Vision ????? 
 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  



 Και εδώ η δική σου ...


Λοιπόν ... πέρα απο την πλάκα, θεωρώ οτι έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Δεν ξέρω να σου πω 
τι ακριβώς, πάντως δεν είναι στα "καλά" της.

----------


## DJman

Για να ανενεωσω και να κλεισω το θεμα.Την εκανα εσωτερικου χωρου που λειτουργει μια χαρα.

----------

